# احسبها صح تعيشها صح



## coptic hero (31 يناير 2010)

*مفيش حاجة غايظانى وواجعه قلبى زى الاعلان الغريب اللى بيطاردنا *​ 
*فى شوارع المحروسة بالاضافة للتلفزيون واللى شعارة *​ 
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح ...*​ 
*مستفزززززز جدا ..... *​ 
*واحد بيوفر في استهلاك المياه *​ 
*(مش معدنية طبعا ولكن ميه الحنفيه!)*​ 
*وهو ده إللي خلاّه بسلامته يدَخّل ابنه أحسن مدارس*​ 
*يا سلااااااام!! طب إيه العلاقه؟ *​ 
*وواحد تاني بيوفر فى استهلاك الكهربا *​ 
*واللقطة اللى بعدها المحروس بيجرى ورا عياله فى الشاليه *​ 
*بتاعه فى بورتو السخنة !!!* 
ملحوظة سعر الشاليه يتعدى مليون جنيه​ 
*وبعدين رمش العين وفرت من مصروفها وجابت لاب توب !!! *​ 
*مصروف إيه *​ 
*فى ليلتكم الزرقا على دماغكم إللى بيجيب لاب توب ده؟!!! *​ 
*وطبعا فى الاخر الجملة الاكثر استفزاززززززززز واللى *​ 
*متعديش حتى على مواطن موزمبيقى*​ 

*احسبها صح ... تعيشها صح .... *​ 
*وعليه....*
*قررت ان اقوم بتأليف المزيد كما تعودتم من اخوكم هيرو*
*.*
*هِيّا جت عليّا انا يعنى *​ 
*جندوفلى وفر فى فلوس المخدرات بتاعته وجاب عربية هامر جديده !! *
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *​ 
*نوسة وفرت من فلوس الديسكو وسافرت 3 شهور فرنسا الصيف اللى فات !! *
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *​ 
*سهير بتشرب علبة سجاير واحدة بس بدل اتنين وبفلوسها حجزت شهر فى الفورسيييييزووون فى الرويال سويت!*
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *​ 
*تويتى قلِّبت باقي فلوس العيش اللى كانت بتشتريه لمامتها وبيهم دفعت مصاريف الجامعة الامريكية !! *​ 
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *​ 
*كوبتيك مان وفر التيبس اللى بيديه لسايس الجرااج وبقى يمسح عربيته بنفسه واشترى رونالدينهو بتاع البرازيل *
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *​ 
*عادل صاحب شركة استيراد بقى يشرب علبتين بيره يوميا بدل 3وبالفرق جاب طقم سوليتير للفيونكه بتاعته !! *
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *​ 
*كوبتيك هيرو بقى يوفر فى أكل الجبنة الروووومى وجاب فيلا فى التجمع الخامس بالبسين وجاب عوامة وزة كمان !! *
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *​ 

*فراشه مسيحية وفرت فى الحبر اللى بتكتب بيه مشاركاتها واشترت شركه مايكروسوفت *​ 
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *​ 

*طحبوش بطل يجيب الكارت ابو 25 جنية وبيجيب الكارت ابو 10 جنية وبالفرق دفع المهر والشبكة وعمل فرحه فى لندن وبيقضى شهر العسل فى الكاريبى !! *
*تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *​ 

*نداء الى اصحاب القلوب الرحيمة وجمعيات الرفق بالانسان والحيوان.... اوقفوا الاعلان ده*​ 
*أو وفروا لكل واحد طاسه تيفال *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 يناير 2010)

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
ده اعلالالالالالالالان قمة فى الاستفزاز
بس موضوعك جامد كوبتك هيرو 
احلى تقيم ​*


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههه*

*يابنى ده ضحك على الدقون مش اكتر*​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 يناير 2010)

يا دعاياتك يا كوبتك هيرووو

لا بجد ضحكت اوي علي الاعلانات بالذات اللي وفر في المخدرات ده هههههه

بس بعيدا عن الهزار

لو فرنا في المياه والكهرباء وباقي الخدمات هيبقي افضل بكتير  مش هيوفر لينا فلوس كتير وبس ولكن ده يعتبر تحضر وبيصب في المنفعة العامة 

وهذا رائي والله المستعان هههه


----------



## coptic hero (31 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​*
> *ده اعلالالالالالالالان قمة فى الاستفزاز*
> *بس موضوعك جامد كوبتك هيرو *
> *احلى تقيم *​


 

*اخجلتونا يافندم ههههههههههه*​


----------



## coptic hero (31 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *يابنى ده ضحك على الدقون مش اكتر*​


 

*(يا بنى) يا نهارك مش معدى انت ما تعرفش انى 74سنه نورت يا جدو الموضوع ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## coptic hero (31 يناير 2010)

coptic man قال:


> وهذا رائي والله المستعان هههه


 
*الله الله يا مولانا الله المستعان ناقص كمان تقولى صلى على وابور الجاز*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (31 يناير 2010)

هههههههههه
احسبها صح تعيشها صح
طب معنديش الة حاسبة احسبها ازاى ده ظلم
هههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك هيرو


----------



## BITAR (31 يناير 2010)

*طبعا المقصود من الاعلان هو الاقتصاد فى استخدامنا للمياه والكهرباء*
*ولاكن *
*احسبها صح تعشها صح*
*طريقه اعلانيه*​


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

> *طحبوش بطل يجيب الكارت ابو 25 جنية وبيجيب الكارت ابو 10 جنية وبالفرق دفع المهر والشبكة وعمل فرحه فى لندن وبيقضى شهر العسل فى الكاريبى !! *
> *تحسبها صح .... تعيشها صح *




ههههههههههههههههه 
و مارسو يا هيرو بجيب كرت بتاع الربع جنيه اسأل سندريلا 
هي عارفة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ضحكتني من جوا قلبي ربنا يباركك و انشاء الله دايما 
بشوفك فرحان 
لانو 
تحسبها صح تعيشها صح 
و اجمل تقييم 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
جااااامدة جدااا
وتعقيبك احلى ميةمرة
هههههههههههههه
بس عندى سؤال :
اللى مش بيعرف يحسب يعمل اية بقا ؟:t9:
اشد تقييم يا مان
تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> و مارسو يا هيرو بجيب كرت بتاع الربع جنيه اسأل سندريلا
> هي عارفة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
لا ياطحبوش مش بربع جنيه
مارو متعود على تحويل الرصيد اسهل:t30::t30:
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (31 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه عسل
طب منا بقيت اشرب تلاتة نسكافيه بدل اربعة فى اليوم وعلى اخر الشهر كنت بانية فيلتى فى مشروع ( ابنى بيتك ) 

عندك حق هو مستفز لان التوفير مش هيعود على الشخص نفسه لكنه بيعود عامتاً عالبلد الى هى بالطبع بيقلبوها اول باول فمهما اتعمل مش بتلاقى خير فى النهاية بس هو اكيد اسلوب حضارى كتير
لكن بيصوروها بالطريقة دى لان الناس فى بلدنا مش هتوفر فى حاجة غير لما يحسوا انها هتعود بالنفع عليهم هما نفسهم
بس فكرة جامدة ههههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2010)

*تعيشوا  وتكتبوا وتسلم الايادى 


الرب يبارككم

شكرا جدا لروعه الموضوع
​*


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> و مارسو يا هيرو بجيب كرت بتاع الربع جنيه اسأل سندريلا
> هي عارفة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه ​
> ...


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​
> *لا ياطحبوش مش بربع جنيه*
> *مارو متعود على تحويل الرصيد اسهل:t30::t30:*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


 

يارررررررب يارررررررررب النت بتاعك انت وهى يبقى سرعته 1 كيلو بايت  علشان تجربوا :smil8:​


----------



## coptic hero (31 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> و مارسو يا هيرو بجيب كرت بتاع الربع جنيه اسأل سندريلا
> هي عارفة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه ​
> ...


 

*انا كنت خايف احسن تزعل لكن احسبها صح تعيشها صح هههههههههه*​


----------



## coptic hero (31 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه عسل*
> *طب منا بقيت اشرب تلاتة نسكافيه بدل اربعة فى اليوم وعلى اخر الشهر كنت بانية فيلتى فى مشروع ( ابنى بيتك ) *


 

*بتقولى ايه ياختى احنا هانبدأ فشر من اولها انتى علشان تبنى فيلا لازم توفرى مش اقل من 2نسكافيه فى اليوم علشان التشطيب غالى  (أفشر صح تعيشها صح)ههههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (31 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> *جااااامدة جدااا*
> *وتعقيبك احلى ميةمرة*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​​​
> *لا ياطحبوش مش بربع جنيه*
> *مارو متعود على تحويل الرصيد اسهل:t30::t30:*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


 


جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه عسل*
> *طب منا بقيت اشرب تلاتة نسكافيه بدل اربعة فى اليوم وعلى اخر الشهر كنت بانية فيلتى فى مشروع ( ابنى بيتك ) *
> 
> *عندك حق هو مستفز لان التوفير مش هيعود على الشخص نفسه لكنه بيعود عامتاً عالبلد الى هى بالطبع بيقلبوها اول باول فمهما اتعمل مش بتلاقى خير فى النهاية بس هو اكيد اسلوب حضارى كتير*
> ...


 



النهيسى قال:


> *تعيشوا وتكتبوا وتسلم الايادى ​*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


marcelino قال:


> يارررررررب يارررررررررب النت بتاعك انت وهى يبقى سرعته 1 كيلو بايت علشان تجربوا :smil8:​








*اولا اشكر كل من شاركنى هنا فى الموضوع ثانيا سامحونى انى رديت عليكم كلكم فى مشاركه واحده بس اهو يمكن لما اوفر فى المشاركات اصبح الصبح تلاقينى صاحب المنتدى احسبها صح تبقى صاحب منتدى صح ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 فبراير 2010)

ايضا" عندنا على التلفزيون الاردني يوجد اعلانات مشابهه لتوفير الكهرباء و الماء و لكن الدوله لا تلتزم به

معظم شوارع عمان يبقى بها الانوار مضيئه 24 / 24 ساعه

و اذا انكسره ماسوره ماء في احدى الشوارع بنترجاهم عشان يصلحوها


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه 
ياريت التوفير كان بيعمل كده 
شكرا ليك ​


----------



## جيلان (1 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*سيبك انت تحفة اصلا هههههههههههه*


----------



## zama (1 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههه
ههه
ه

شوفت بئى التجربة العملية دى بقيت أوفر بالضحك ..

لغاية لما مش بقيت أضحك خالص ..

بأمانة قلبى كان هيقف من كتر الضحك ..

حبيبى أنت ممتع جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## مرمر . مارو (1 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صح لازم نحسبها صح نعيشها صح ميرسي كتير*​


----------



## coptic hero (1 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *سيبك انت تحفة اصلا هههههههههههه*


 


*ميرسيه جدا بس معلش كلمة تحفه دى يعنى من القفص الطازج ولا شتيمه معلش احنا بنستفسر بس هههههههههههه*​


----------



## coptic hero (1 فبراير 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

*لا كده انا هازعل امال لما تبطل ضحك مين اللى هايدخل مواضيعى يقراهابص انت توفر فى كل حاجه الا الضحك*​


----------



## coptic hero (2 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صح لازم نحسبها صح نعيشها صح ميرسي كتير*​


 


*يا نهارك مش معدى انتى بتشكى فى كلامى ههههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (4 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *تعيشوا وتكتبوا وتسلم الايادى ​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارككم*​
> *شكرا جدا لروعه الموضوع*​


 

*شكرا لمروووورك يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاعلان ده يا كوبتك بيفكرنى

بالجملة الشهيرة اللى بتقول اربطوا الحزام*​


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *الاعلان ده يا كوبتك بيفكرنى*​
> 
> *بالجملة الشهيرة اللى بتقول اربطوا الحزام*​


 


*يااااااااااه ده انتى طلعتى عجوزة اوى اخيرا لقيت حد فى نفس سنى هنا فى المنتدى هههههههههههه*​


----------



## coptic hero (11 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> *جااااامدة جدااا*
> *وتعقيبك احلى ميةمرة*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

*واشد شكر على اشد تقييم لآشد صديق ه ههههههه*


----------



## روماني زكريا (11 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
نفسي اللي طلع الاعلان يشوف الموضوع ده 
ههههههه
شكرا coptic


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 فبراير 2010)

معلش يابطل
سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انى قد غلبت العالم
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## coptic hero (12 فبراير 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> نفسي اللي طلع الاعلان يشوف الموضوع ده
> ههههههه
> شكرا coptic


 

*شكرا لتعليقك الجميل*


----------



## twety (24 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههه ضحكتنى بجد يا هيرو
فين ايام الطابونه والجامعه

ياااه ايااااااااااام ياراجل
هههههههههه

هو اعلان اوفر الحقيقه ومستفذ طبعا 
بيعقد ويحطم نفسويات المواطن الردجه التانيه فما بعده
عند الله كتير سيبك انت
هههههههه
*


----------



## coptic hero (7 مارس 2010)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههه ضحكتنى بجد يا هيرو*
> *فين ايام الطابونه والجامعه*
> 
> *ياااه ايااااااااااام ياراجل*
> ...


 


*يا شيخه اخيرا صحيتى من الغيبوبه اللى كنتى عايشاها هههههههههههه*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه لذيذ اووووى
ثانكس كتير


----------



## coptic hero (30 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لذيذ اووووى
> ثانكس كتير





*ثانكس تو وثرى وفور كمان هههههههههههههه
*​


----------

